# Social Category > General Chat Forum >  End of the World; the truth of it

## tec0

On the 21st of May 2011 I got a so many smss telling me that this is it, the end of the world. Well I got a bit sick of this thus let me spell it out. If you look at all the stars in the sky most if not all of them are like our sun. Now if you understand how long it takes for their light to reach us then you will understand that the earth is old, so very old. If the earth was young then most of the stars that we see would not exist because the actual light itself would not have had enough time to reach us yet. 

People will have you believe that the earth is a few million years old. Others will say the earth is still relatively young. In truth if you take into consideration how long it takes light to travel trough space it becomes very clear that the earth itself has been around for so long that that we would have to invent a number with enough zeros to accommodate it!   

Thus it is safe to conclude that this big old rock with water on it will be around for a long time to come. As for humanity? Well in a cosmic breath we were born. That said I dont know if we are the rule or the exception. Life is and will always be temporary. Remember that and forget all this end of the world crap! 

Life is short enough when you do the math, worrying about the end of days is a waste of time. Rather enjoy and love life! That is the important bit!  :Yes:

----------


## Dave A

The end of the world is what happens when you divide by zero.

----------

tec0 (23-May-11)

----------


## wynn

And the reverend Camping ran off with the money :Zyfingerdance:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin:

----------


## tec0

> And the reverend Camping ran off with the money


Well as long as he paid tax I guess it is ok.  :Rofl:

----------


## wynn

And all the faithful must please take note!

----------

Dave A (24-May-11), tec0 (26-May-11)

----------

